# Primos Dog Catcher Review



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I won a Primos e-caller on another site along with a nice vest and a Sceery open reed call. I thought I would go out calling yesterday morning to check it out. Left the foxpro scorpion but did take my set of Turkish walnut calls I made for myself.

First stand I set the e-caller about 30 yds out and waited for everything to settle down. It was 9 deg when I left home and the sun was just coming up. When I hit the remote to play a sound something funny came out weird sound and then nothing. I tried all the sounds and nothing. Being disappointed but not going to get up, I started a series with the enclosed reed with my Raspy wabbit. After a few more series, still nothing so I pick up caller and headed back to my artic cat. As I got ready to leave thought I would try the e-caller to see if it would play, everything sounded and played good. So next stand figured it must have been to far away even though it says 150yd remote. Set caller about 15 yds away this time when I hit the remote nothing, I get pissed right away and start hitting all the buttons trying to get it to work, still nothing. This time I get up and go to caller and try it right by it, NOTHING !!! I say a few choice words and bang the caller with my hand and a short blast of baby cottontail plays then stops. I do it again and same thing. Again a few choice words and headed back to the artic cat, didnt even try hand calls. When I got back wrapped the caller up in some rags I had and put it in under the front hood so it wouldnt get bounced around, cause I was going to continue calling by hand. After a few more stand and not even seeing a raven I head home. Once home I tried the caller again and nothing. I figured well its broke and figure I cant send it in cause paperwork says must have original receipt to send in for warranty. Later in the day I see the caller setting there and decide to try it again. it works, no problems at all. Ok, now I take it outside where it is around 30 now set the caller down and go inside for awhile. When I come back out and try it, again everything as it should be. Ok, now I take caller and place it about 50 yds away, Still everything is working. So my conclusion is, it wont work if the temperature is to cold !! More testing is needed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Dang Ed... So how would you rate this "dog catcher". Did you call Primos?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the sounds it has Eric, but dont like that you cant add sounds. At home it seems to have good voulme. The buttons are to small with heavy gloves on you hit 2 at a time and it plays two sounds at once, lol. I like that the remote attaches to caller with magnet but it warns it mat get knocked off and suggests no carrying it in brush that way. Size is compact and easy to carry, but I put it in the back vest pocket. No, havent called Primos, I was going to get the paper work and read it to see if it said anything about cold weather like working temperature range, but I took the original box and papers to shop so when I go back down there I will check.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think that promos would take it I. For warranty. I'm sure they donated it to wherever you won it. After all they do that for promotion of their product. I doubt you'll give them a good nod if it keeps acting up. I know some people had that had foxpros had that issue. The fix was to carry you remote in your inside pocket


----------

